# 3D Aquarium Background



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

I just received my 3D background from Pangea Shop. I ordered the Rocky 1 (78" X 23") in black, it only extends 2"-6" into the tank. Thank you to the board member who posted the link for this company.










For those who are thinking about it, I have nothing but good things to say for the company. They responded quickly to emails and answered any questions I had. I must say the background looks better than I thought and can't wait to install it.

Here is a link to check out a couple pictures....
http://community.webshots.com/album/122377585FDMrOA

You can purchase them from
http://pangeashop.com/


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Dude those backrounds are sweet where can i get one?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Dude those backrounds are sweet where can i get one?


 notice the "you can purchase one here..."







:bleh:


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol people r sooo impatient they juss want PICS lol funni sh*t


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Chad_linden,

That was MY fault. After seeing his post I edited mine to include a link to the website that sells them.


----------

